# We are not tacos



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

What the hell?!? It's an interesting tweet thread. I was told about this from a friend who was at the event, he was disgusted by the whole thing, by the way he voted for her husband. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546582862450802688


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I saw that as the same thing as calling a Mexican a "B_eaner".


----------



## Digitalis (Aug 20, 2021)

no really said:


> What the hell?!? It's an interesting tweet thread. I was told about this from a friend who was at the event, he was disgusted by the whole thing, by the way he voted for her husband.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546582862450802688


You aren't tacos? What are you then, chopped liver?


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

HDRider said:


> I saw that as the same thing as calling a Mexican a "B_eaner".


That was the general understanding of the comment by many.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Digitalis said:


> You aren't tacos? What are you then, chopped liver?


Last I looked human, probably more so than those that think denigration is appropriate. LOL


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

By the way many feel the same way about the term Latinx.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Interesting post.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546646559529508865


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

no really said:


> By the way many feel the same way about the term Latinx.


Latinx has its roots in the trans movement. It removes the gender from the race connotation

















'Latinx' And Gender Inclusivity


How do you pronounce this more inclusive word?




www.merriam-webster.com





These alternatives denote both male and female in their formation but do not include those outside the gender binary. _Latinx_, on the other hand, is a word free from gender in its makeup, which is why those who identify as trans, queer, or nonbinary use it to express their identity.
.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

HDRider said:


> Latinx has its roots in the trans movement. It removes the gender from the race connotation
> 
> View attachment 112138
> 
> ...


I've heard it used by many in speeches to label all of Latin descent. Maybe some should keep there labels to themselves. Just a little helpful suggestion.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546691445297496070


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

no really said:


> I've heard it used by many in speeches to label all of Latin descent. Maybe some should keep there labels to themselves. Just a little helpful suggestion.


We all get our labels, and we use labels, whether we like it or not. There is nothing wrong with a label as long as it is not derogatory. 

We might rebel against our labels, but they are there just the same.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

A man I know was one of more than 20 children. One sister married a man with more than 20 children in his family. One day I asked two of the sisters, "How many pounds of pinto beans does it take for a family dinner?" I was serious because the numbers of family members was astronomical. One said she wasn't sure, but her Dad bought pinto beans in hundred pound increments. That is a lot of big pots of beans. I was curious because I once made beans for about 50 people and that took an industrial sized pot than took two people to carry from the stove.

No really knows how I feel about Hispanic people so you folks don't get your dander up at me.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

HDRider said:


> We all get our labels, and we use labels, whether we like it or not. There is nothing wrong with a label as long as it is not derogatory.
> 
> We might rebel against our labels, but they are there just the same.


So true but most Hispanics prefer our own labels not some attached to them by those that don't understand our culture and diversity. It seems a bit of cultural appropriation. IMHO


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

BTW - I love tacos.

I worked directly across from this place. Sadly long gone. Their sausage and egg taco with their wonderful, and unique (I would die to know the recipe) hot sauce cured many a hangover. 









Guadalajara Bakery


The Guadalajara, opened 40 years ago by Consuelo Chavez and her late husband, Heraclio, is...




www.chron.com


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

whiterock said:


> A man I know was one of more than 20 children. One sister married a man with more than 20 children in his family. One day I asked two of the sisters, "How many pounds of pinto beans does it take for a family dinner?" I was serious because the numbers of family members was astronomical. One said she wasn't sure, but her Dad bought pinto beans in hundred pound increments. That is a lot of big pots of beans. I was curious because I once made beans for about 50 people and that took an industrial sized pot than took two people to carry from the stove.


Sounds like some of our family get togethers. 🤣


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

no really said:


> cultural appropriation. IMHO


Many of us here value your opinion.

"Cultural Approbation" is another term that gives me heartburn. It is confusing. Now I have this "fear" that my admiration, or even emulation, of a culture might be offensive, when to offend is the last thing I would want to do.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

HDRider said:


> Many of us here value your opinion.
> 
> "Cultural Approbation" is another term that gives me heartburn. It is confusing. Now I have this "fear" that my admiration, or even emulation, of a culture might be offensive, when to offend is the last thing I would want to do.


The comment she made was likely somewhere between the ignorance of someone who hasn't been exposed to that culture a great deal, and the soft bigotry of a liberal elitist. Maybe not so much an elitist thing either as I have read examples of it even here.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> The comment she made was likely somewhere between the ignorance of someone who hasn't been exposed to that culture a great deal, and the soft bigotry of a liberal elitist. Maybe not so much an elitist thing either as I have read examples of it even here.


I thought you were going to stop interpreting what others say to me.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

HDRider said:


> Many of us here value your opinion.
> 
> "Cultural Approbation" is another term that gives me heartburn. It is confusing. Now I have this "fear" that my admiration, or even emulation, of a culture might be offensive, when to offend is the last thing I would want to do.


That was not my intent, in any way. I dislike the term myself but it seemed the easiest way to explain the discomfort that comments from those with the ability to codify a term for what they consider one group. The group they are imagining is many different peoples and cultures.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

HDRider said:


> I thought you were going to stop interpreting what others say to me.


I didn't realize Jill had spoken to you; the President's wife Jill I mean.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

no really said:


> That was not my intent, in any way. I dislike the term myself but it seemed the easiest way to explain the discomfort that comments from those with the ability to codify a term for what they consider one group. The group they are imagining is many different peoples and cultures.


I think I understand.

Do you consider someone going to a costume party dressed like The Frito Bandito offensive, or "cultural appropriation? Is the Frito Bandito himself seen as such by some (all) Hispanics? Is the term :Hispanic" even proper? Why would I not say of "Mexican" or Guatemalan descent, or is of Spanish or Latin descent not even more correct? 

Anyway The Frito Bandito and Speedy Gonzalez were just cool cartoon characters to a poor white trash r edneck like me.

Like I said earlier, labels get used, then they also get turned into a weapon in multiple ways.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

no really said:


> So true but most Hispanics prefer our own labels not some attached to them by those that don't understand our culture and diversity. It seems a bit of cultural appropriation. IMHO


But what if I have been around Hispanics my whole life, even dated one, taught many, and some of my favorite people are Hispanic? I'm not guilty of appropriation. I'm just sharing.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> I didn't realize Jill had spoken to you; the President's wife Jill I mean.


Sorry. I thought you were interpreting @no really for me. My bad

Jill can kiss my ass


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

HDRider said:


> I think I understand.
> 
> Do you consider someone going to a costume party dressed like The Frito Bandito offensive, or "cultural appropriation? Is the Frito Bandito himself seen as such by some (all) Hispanics? Is the term :Hispanic" even proper? Why would I not say of "Mexican" or Guatemalan descent, or is of Spanish or Latin descent not even more correct?
> 
> ...


That was not what we were discussing, it was the word Latinx. As to your scenario no, I feel you are searching for an answer to a question that was not asked.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

no really said:


> That was not what we were discussing, it was the word Latinx. As to your scenario no, I feel you are searching for an answer to a question that was not asked.


I was simply trying to understand the term "cultural appropriation" . I meant no offense.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

no really said:


> That was not what we were discussing, it was the word Latinx. As to your scenario no, I feel you are searching for an answer to a question that was not asked.


"Latinx" is an invention of the woke white left as far as I can tell.
I'm not even sure how to pronounce it. "La-Tinks"?
Used to be the non gender term was "Latin"
I'm old, and still confused by this whole "secret gender" thing.
How can the left rail against gender identity and still celebrate women?
Maybe they should have a National People month if gender identification bothers them so much?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am not haggis.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I am not haggis.


I like haggis too.

I am white bred, or is it bread?


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

HDRider said:


> Latinx has its roots in the trans movement. It removes the gender from the race connotation
> 
> View attachment 112138
> 
> ...


So, it's a made up word. Used by delusional people, to describe something that only they can see.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

As a former English teacher and lover of all things wordy, I posit that ALL words are made up words.


----------



## Mish (Oct 15, 2015)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I am not haggis.


I am ashamed to admit I might be whiskey and fighting.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

no really said:


> By the way many feel the same way about the term Latinx.


That always sounded like Malcolm X to me. 

Never figured that one out.


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

There are two Hispanic marriage partners among my children - the only two that are married. In one, the SIL is half and half, I think, and I don't care. My gosh he is a cool guy. I have heard of how he has been teased and he has as much fun with returning it as you could ever imagine. I see him as successful and confident in himself. He doesn't take things personally. I am sure there have been mean barbs but he takes the high road. Good thing for the offender as he is a big, husky and fit man.

OTOH, the Hispanic DIL is volatile as can be. There is almost no way to have a conversation without a blow up. It's literally the complete opposite and walking on egg shells.

These are sure interesting times....


----------



## haypoint (Oct 4, 2006)

as unique as tacos is the strength of the Mexican people.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Now I'm gonna have to ponder on which type of cracker I am. I hope I'm not a saltine but I'm sure not a Ritz.


----------



## Digitalis (Aug 20, 2021)

JRHill02 said:


> There are two Hispanic marriage partners among my children - the only two that are married. In one, the SIL is half and half, I think, and I don't care. My gosh he is a cool guy. I have heard of how he has been teased and he has as much fun with returning it as you could ever imagine. I see him as successful and confident in himself. He doesn't take things personally. I am sure there have been mean barbs but he takes the high road. Good thing for the offender as he is a big, husky and fit man.
> 
> OTOH, the Hispanic DIL is volatile as can be. There is almost no way to have a conversation without a blow up. It's literally the complete opposite and walking on egg shells.
> 
> These are sure interesting times....


Huh. Almost seems like ethnicity doesn't really tell you who a person really is...


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Everyone is unique. Doesn't matter the tint of their skin.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

mreynolds said:


> Everyone is unique. Doesn't matter the tint of their skin.


I agree but I also feel that those of us with a bit of extra tint would do a lot better if those with less stopped affixing ever changing labels or speaking on our behalf. 

I also feel it's long past the time that people stop saying that they 'know' what it's like to be a minority because their great, great granny was 1/4 some ethnicity.


----------



## Digitalis (Aug 20, 2021)

wr said:


> I agree but I also feel that those of us with a bit of extra tint would do a lot better if those with less stopped affixing ever changing labels or speaking on our behalf.
> 
> I also feel it's long past the time that people stop saying that they 'know' what it's like to be a minority because their great, great granny was 1/4 some ethnicity.


----------



## Blackberry Jam (10 mo ago)

Listen more closely. She was referring to the diversity, not people.
“Raul helped build this organization with the understanding that the *diversity* of this community—as distinct as the bodegas of the Bronx, as beautiful as the blossoms of Miami, and as unique as the breakfast tacos here in San Antonio—is your strength.”
She might have been pandering but she didn’t call anyone or any people tacos.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

and as crisp as Alabama crackers.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

As she apparently believes that her spokesman should apologize, is she sorry for what she said or that people didn't understand?


----------



## Blackberry Jam (10 mo ago)

GTX63 said:


> As she apparently believes that her spokesman should apologize, is she sorry for what she said or that people didn't understand?


If she attempts to teach an English lesson to a bunch of offended Hispanic folks that will go over like a lead balloon.
I am surprised that so many people here didn’t get the difference though.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

Blackberry Jam said:


> She was referring to the diversity, not people.


Diversity of what? The community. What's a community? A group of people.

No ill intent though, so it's nothing like calling someone a slur. The outrage is overblown. But I'm a light skinned Mexican, so my skin isn't the right shade to have an opinion on that....


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Blackberry Jam said:


> Listen more closely. She was referring to the diversity, not people.
> “praised the diversity of the community, saying it was “as distinct as the bodegas of the Bronx, as beautiful as the blossoms of Miami, and as unique as the breakfast tacos here in San Antonio.”
> She didn’t call anyone or any people tacos.


Maybe.

She equated them to a taco


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

ryanthomas said:


> Diversity of what? The community. What's a community? A group of people.
> 
> No ill intent though, so it's nothing like calling someone a slur. The outrage is overblown. But I'm a light skinned Mexican, so my skin isn't the right shade to have an opinion on that....


I have to agree with you on this one... a simple misspeak. Seems some on the right want to practice wokeism when it fits their agenda too.


----------



## Blackberry Jam (10 mo ago)

HDRider said:


> Maybe.
> 
> She equated them to a taco


Only to an illiterate.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

HDRider said:


> Maybe.
> 
> She equated them to a taco


Everybody likes tacos.
and watermelon!


----------



## Blackberry Jam (10 mo ago)

ryanthomas said:


> Diversity of what? The community. What's a community? A group of people.
> 
> No ill intent though, so it's nothing like calling someone a slur. The outrage is overblown. But I'm a light skinned Mexican, so my skin isn't the right shade to have an opinion on that....


That is certainly a creative and flexible interpretation. 
It puts me in mind of the old childhood saw, “A jerk is a pull, a pull is a tug, a tug is a boat, a boat floats on water, water is nature, nature is beautiful, thanks for the compliment.“


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Blackberry Jam said:


> Only to an illiterate.




















Homepage - NAHJ


Announcements Advocacy News Tweets by NAHJ Gallery




nahj.org


----------



## Blackberry Jam (10 mo ago)

HDRider said:


> View attachment 112145
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So if the NAHJ says something then it’s automatically true? Even though you can see with your own eyes and hear with your own ears that she did not say Hispanic people are tacos?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Blackberry Jam said:


> So if the NAHJ says something then it’s automatically true? Even though you can see with your own eyes and hear with your own ears that she did not say Hispanic people are tacos?


I simply agree with them. You called them illiterate


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

no really said:


> Sounds like some of our family get togethers. 🤣


I’ll be waiting on my invitation to the next one 😊


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

Mish said:


> I am ashamed to admit I might be whiskey and fighting.


Then we may be related 😂


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

no really said:


> What the hell?!? It's an interesting tweet thread. I was told about this from a friend who was at the event, he was disgusted by the whole thing, by the way he voted for her husband.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1546582862450802688


Hey, I don’t know what you’re getting offended about. The Biden’s love the light-brown people. At least you have your own opinions and individuality… unlike those stupid, monolithic dark brown people.



Joe Biden said:


> Unlike the African American community, with notable exceptions, the Latino community is an incredibly diverse community with incredibly diverse attitudes about different things,


Seriously, though, our president and his wife are disgusting racists. No one who supports them seems to care, but it’s undeniably true. They are racists in the worst, ACTUALLY RACIST, way.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

Blackberry Jam said:


> That is certainly a creative and flexible interpretation.
> It puts me in mind of the old childhood saw, “A jerk is a pull, a pull is a tug, a tug is a boat, a boat floats on water, water is nature, nature is beautiful, thanks for the compliment.“


Not even close to that. When she was talking about the diversity of the community, she obviously meant the diversity of the people in the community. Pretty direct line from A to B.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

ryanthomas said:


> Diversity of what? The community. What's a community? A group of people.
> 
> No ill intent though, so it's nothing like calling someone a slur. The outrage is overblown. But I'm a light skinned Mexican, so my skin isn't the right shade to have an opinion on that....


I'm a minority and while I agree it's not a slur, I would find a similar comment directed at my people to be condescending. 

If one is going to take the time to speak to a minority group, at least speak to them like functioning adults.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm more upset about the comparison to bodegas in the Bronx. Tacos are delicious! It was a clumsy ill-advised metaphor, but it happens. I don't believe anyone who is offended by it would be if it was said by someone they like.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

ryanthomas said:


> I'm more upset about the comparison to bodegas in the Bronx. Tacos are delicious! It was a clumsy ill-advised metaphor, but it happens. I don't believe anyone who is offended by it would be if it was said by someone they like.


I thought she said Bogotá


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

HDRider said:


> I thought she said Bogotá


That's how you know she didn't care much about the speech. She didn't even read it through beforehand to see if there were any words she didn't know.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't keep up with the news and trends too much, which is why I am as lightly medicated as I am 🤣
This is the first time I've ever seen the term Latinx. I have definitely never heard or seen it in Mexico and I read quite a bit of Spanish news briefs.

In no way am I condoning or really even referring to Jill. 
Tacos are awesome!! The honest to goodness real deal tacos where someone is cooking the meat over a charcoal fire then uses a meat cleaver to cut up the meat on a chunk of wood that has an indentation from being used for that purpose. Served with double corn tortillas on a styrofoam meat boat with plenty of chopped up onion and cilantro. Lime slices and cucumber slices on the side. About 5 different sauces on the plastic table covered with a cloth. Then a long tall honest to goodness REAL coke on the table with water beading up on the sides of the glass bottle or an ice cold Mexican beer. Mexicans make some really good beer.
Yeah those tacos..... I'd be happy to be called a taco 😊
Que sabroso rico! I need to go visit mi familia! I need some tacos! Oh my gosh marlin or fish tacos are awesome!
l


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Now I want a taco


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

TxMex said:


> I don't keep up with the news and trends too much, which is why I am as lightly medicated as I am 🤣
> This is the first time I've ever seen the term Latinx. I have definitely never heard or seen it in Mexico and I read quite a bit of Spanish news briefs.
> 
> In no way am I condoning or really even referring to Jill.
> ...


It's supper time HUSH ! Too hot for me to cook. I do have some leftover sirloin and tortillas, and onions, and tomatoes, and salsa and....... SUPPER TIME!!


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

Here's what the line meant: You've got your Puerto Ricans in New York, your Cubans in Miami, and your Mexicans in San Antonio. They're not all the same and that's a good thing.

Of course she left out everyone from south of Mexico. Maybe that should be the outrage. No tamales?


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

I braved the heat and grilled some shrimp, quick and easy. Double corn tortillas peppers, onion with homemade salsa. Life is good, guess I'm a shrimp taco.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Damn, I want a taco

I do really like the fish tacos in south Florida


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

ryanthomas said:


> Here's what the line meant: You've got your Puerto Ricans in New York, your Cubans in Miami, and your Mexicans in San Antonio. They're not all the same and that's a good thing.
> 
> Of course she left out everyone from south of Mexico. Maybe that should be the outrage. No tamales?


I understood what she meant but it was still a condescending way to say it. I don't think it defines her as a person but she should have been smart enough to consult with the writer and ask them to come up with something better.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

whiterock said:


> It's supper time HUSH ! Too hot for me to cook. I do have some leftover sirloin and tortillas, and onions, and tomatoes, and salsa and....... SUPPER TIME!!


I was going to make some flour tortillas this week and do a shredded meat filling from the instant pot. It is too hot to cook! I have got the nerve pinched in my right hip and can't get in to see a chiropractor until tomorrow afternoon 😭. No standing up to make tortillas. 
I miss being able to get on Whatsapp and order tortillas, tacos, monster burritos, tamales, fresh juice and everything else you can imagine delivered to my door by a young man on a motorcycle that likely risked life and limb to get it to me.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wr said:


> I understood what she meant but it was still a condescending way to say it. I don't think it defines her as a person but she should have been smart enough to consult with the writer and ask them to come up with something better.


I don't think the writer works for her any longer


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

ryanthomas said:


> No ill intent though, so it's nothing like calling someone a slur. The outrage is overblown. But I'm a light skinned Mexican, so my skin isn't the right shade to have an opinion on that....


I'll intent or not, the woke on the left started this ball rolling several years ago. I said then that it would come back and bite them in the butt. Every week I hear that another one bites the dust.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

TxMex said:


> I don't keep up with the news and trends too much, which is why I am as lightly medicated as I am 🤣
> This is the first time I've ever seen the term Latinx. I have definitely never heard or seen it in Mexico and I read quite a bit of Spanish news briefs.
> 
> In no way am I condoning or really even referring to Jill.
> ...


Is there any other kind of taco?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

no really said:


> I braved the heat and grilled some shrimp, quick and easy. Double corn tortillas peppers, onion with homemade salsa. Life is good, guess I'm a shrimp taco.


I fried some bacon then sauteed chicken breast in that. Added chicken broth, parmesan and whole wheat spaghetti noodles. Salad and rolls. 

I think I am a chicken in a biscuit cracker.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> Is there any other kind of taco?


Unfortunately yes 😥


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

wr said:


> I understood what she meant but it was still a condescending way to say it. I don't think it defines her as a person but she should have been smart enough to consult with the writer and ask them to come up with something better.


I don't see it as condescending, but just out of curiosity, how could she have worded it to not be condescending?

I think the sentiment is actually worse than the way she said it. It's basically, "Hey, Hispanics, we celebrate that you're all different, but let's remember we're all on the same team, wink wink." The logical implication is that they should keep voting for democrats because they're Hispanic.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

wr said:


> I understood what she meant but it was still a condescending way to say it.


Reminds me of the phrase "I've always liked your people."


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

mreynolds said:


> I'll intent or not, the woke on the left started this ball rolling several years ago. I said then that it would come back and bite them in the butt. Every week I hear that another one bites the dust.


Totally true, but joining them in the outrage game just makes our side look as ridiculous as they are.

Remember, there was a big uproar when Trump ate a taco bowl on Cinco de Mayo and said he loves Hispanics. This is about as silly as that uproar.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid (Apr 9, 2009)

no really said:


> I braved the heat and grilled some shrimp, quick and easy. Double corn tortillas peppers, onion with homemade salsa. Life is good, guess I'm a shrimp taco.


MmmmmmmmMmmmmmm


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Ohio has a relatively large Mexican population. I have seen the term "Latinx" in the news, on t-shirts, billboard ads, etc. I thought it was a generic term and didn't realize it was to notate LGBQ--- people that happen to be of Spanish origin.



homesteadforty said:


> I have to agree with you on this one... a simple misspeak. Seems some on the right want to practice wokeism when it fits their agenda too.



The press has jumped all over the many misspoken statements by presidents, their spouses, their children and their cabinet for the past 40 years at least. It doesn't matter, nobody will remember it at election time.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Digitalis said:


> You aren't tacos? What are you then, chopped liver?


No, that would be a Jewish thing.

(For the record: I am not anti-semitic, although I was once accused of that. When I had no one to hang out with in my largely gang-infiltrated high school, the Tribe took me in. I am well-versed in many things Jewish, Including how to kashir meat for chopped liver, and also in being considered chopped liver. LOL)


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I am not haggis.


<shudder>

How about Scotch eggs?

Hmmm.... Do I want to be Guinness?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Evons hubby said:


> Everybody likes tacos.
> and watermelon!


Chicken wings?


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Wait, wait. Is Dementia sexually transmitted?


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

HDRider said:


> Now I want a taco


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Why is it horrible cultural appropriation to dress like Speedy Gonzales, but NOT horrible to enjoy the cuisine of that ethnic group?

Shouldn’t it be offensive to order “Mexican Food” if you are white?


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Alice, the questions you are asking didn't originate with the groups that are being told they should be offended.
Growing up in a working poor mixed neighborhood, I didn't know a single black person offended by the show below.
That doesn't mean there wasn't someone who was offended, it just wasn't who you would expect.








So, using the logic of those claiming to be offended, shouldn't there be a group demanding the progam below be removed from the public as well?








Whoopie Goldberg (Hmmm, Goldberg) should be telling you to demand blond Barbies be removed from the store shelves.


----------



## Digitalis (Aug 20, 2021)

Pony said:


> No, that would be a Jewish thing.
> 
> (For the record: I am not anti-semitic, although I was once accused of that. When I had no one to hang out with in my largely gang-infiltrated high school, the Tribe took me in. I am well-versed in many things Jewish, Including how to kashir meat for chopped liver, and also in being considered chopped liver. LOL)


lol OK for those that aren't familiar, "What am I, chopped liver?" is a common Jewish phrase when someone feels unimportant. It's a stereotypical guilt trip. And it's perfectly OK for non-Jews to use it.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I like chopped liver


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

HDRider said:


> I like chopped liver


And chopped liver likes you.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

wr said:


> I'm a minority and while I agree it's not a slur, I would find a similar comment directed at my people to be condescending.
> 
> If one is going to take the time to speak to a minority group, at least speak to them like functioning adults.





ryanthomas said:


> I don't see it as condescending, but just out of curiosity, how could she have worded it to not be condescending?
> 
> I think the sentiment is actually worse than the way she said it. It's basically, "Hey, Hispanics, we celebrate that you're all different, but let's remember we're all on the same team, wink wink." The logical implication is that they should keep voting for democrats because they're Hispanic.


It’s not just condescending. It’s truly racist. If you find yourself talking to a “group” assembled on the basis of their skin color, and the topic of your speech to them is anything other than makeup colors, or maybe the unique suntanning concerns of a given skin-tone, then you’re artificially compartmentalizing a group of people according to their skin color- that’s racism.

If you’re a politician, and you’re delivering an economic speech, you might direct your speech at “union laborers”, or “young mothers”, or “e-commerce professionals”, or “three-card monte dealers”. Those are all groups who you might direct remarks toward with some basis of homogeneity in their concerns and sensibilities. If you’re delivering a speech about economics, or religion, or crime, or foreign affairs or any other thing that is not specific to skin color, and you assemble that group according to their skin color, then you’re doing it wrong. You’re doing it racist.


----------



## ryanthomas (Dec 10, 2009)

That's a whole different thing than the phrasing being condescending.

She didn't assemble the group of Latinos. They assembled, as they do each year, and their organization invited her to speak. Perhaps one can compare that to speaking at a white pride gathering or something along those lines, but again, that's a different topic than the phrasing she used.

Skin color isn't the entire basis of Latino, either. I'm Latino, but you'd never know it from my skin tone. But your point still carries. It's still pretty arbitrary characteristics that have no bearing on a person's character.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

ryanthomas said:


> That's a whole different thing than the phrasing being condescending.
> 
> She didn't assemble the group of Latinos. They assembled, as they do each year, and their organization invited her to speak. Perhaps one can compare that to speaking at a white pride gathering or something along those lines, but again, that's a different topic than the phrasing she used.
> 
> Skin color isn't the entire basis of Latino, either. I'm Latino, but you'd never know it from my skin tone. But your point still carries. It's still pretty arbitrary characteristics that have no bearing on a person's character.


I didn’t mean “assemble” a group as in the physical sense. She assembled the group, rhetorically, by constructing a statement to make “to Latinos”. She grouped them in her mind for a statement to make to/about them. She compartmentalized a group based on their ethnicity. That’s both unnecessary, and racist.

Nevermind that she did it condescendingly and for self-service. She attempted to virtue-signal her acknowledgment of how diverse a group was by intentionally lumping them together along racial lines.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

John Kennedy 
June 26, 1963
“Ich bin ein Berliner.”

Much controversy about whether he said that he was a jelly donut.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> John Kennedy
> June 26, 1963
> “Ich bin ein Berliner.”
> 
> Much controversy about whether he said that he was a jelly donut.


This Texas country boy had trouble understanding him in English. His Boston accent threw me off many times while watching him on the news. Of course I was between 9 and 13 at the time


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> John Kennedy
> June 26, 1963
> “Ich bin ein Berliner.”
> 
> Much controversy about whether he said that he was a jelly donut.


Aaaaaand now....

I want a jelly donut.


----------



## Heartbroken (12 mo ago)

I don't care for tacos, but scanning through this thread I was thinking to myself that I don't mind being called a Kraut. Cuz I'm German by heritage. _* _shrug * So now I want beer and sausages. And a jelly donut.
And I still don't like all the new crazy lingo - "cultural appropriation" and "virtue signaling", "implicit bias" etc. I guess I'm just old, so much of the talk these days doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 7/14/22 3:58 A.M. CDST

Years ago we were nuking some hard shell tacos and chimichangas at a friend's house for lunch and when I said nuked was okay but I liked the hard shell tacos from the local Mexican food stand better, he told me hard shell tacos were actually American food from 1950s California and chimichangas were American also and created by accident in a western state.

When I looked at him with a "huh", he said a guy named Bell and his partner came up with the hard shell taco and Bell split and started Taco Bell and the cook at a restaurant accidentally dropped a burrito in the fry deep fat cooker and let out a Spanish curse in front of her kids and when they asked what she said, she "sugar translated" it to a nonsensical chimichanga and that is what a deep fried burrito has been called since.

I guess he was telling me the truth since his grand parents were Mexican immigrants and he worked at Taco Bell before coming to Alabama to work aerospace after graduating from UC.

I think I will make me some sausage and scrambled egg and cheese tacos for breakfast as I consider what curses I would let out if I dropped a burrito into hot oil and it splashed because he never told me what Spanish curse brought around the American chimichanga name LOL


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Shrek said:


> Posted 7/14/22 3:58 A.M. CDST
> 
> Years ago we were nuking some hard shell tacos and chimichangas at a friend's house for lunch and when I said nuked was okay but I liked the hard shell tacos from the local Mexican food stand better, he told me hard shell tacos were actually American food from 1950s California and chimichangas were American also and created by accident in a western state.
> 
> ...


Saturday night was taco night when I was kid. Hard shell tacos. I never saw a real tortilla until I moved to Houston at 20. 

Now my brother and I argue whether flour tortilla are authentic.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

HDRider said:


> Saturday night was taco night when I was kid. Hard shell tacos. I never saw a real tortilla until I moved to Houston at 20.
> 
> Now my brother and I argue whether flour tortilla are authentic.


I worked in a foreign car shop for a while and Monday’s were long days. Around 6:00 pm chico‘s wife would show up with a couple trays of hard shell tacos for the crew. Yummy stuff! 
flour tortillas are very authentic!


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Evons hubby said:


> flour tortillas are very authentic!


My brother claims only corn tortilla are authentic.

I say both are


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

HDRider said:


> My brother claims only corn tortilla are authentic.
> 
> I say both are


You would be correct. Corn and flour tortillas are used throughout Central America. At least in Mexico and Honduras. I’ve been reaping the rewards of our sons new wife’s cooking. Her mother hails from Honduras, her father from central Mexico. They put on some tasty treats!


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Shrek said:


> Posted 7/14/22 3:58 A.M. CDST
> 
> Years ago we were nuking some hard shell tacos and chimichangas at a friend's house for lunch and when I said nuked was okay but I liked the hard shell tacos from the local Mexican food stand better, he told me hard shell tacos were actually American food from 1950s California and chimichangas were American also and created by accident in a western state.
> 
> ...


I have a good guess


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Heartbroken said:


> I don't care for tacos, but scanning through this thread I was thinking to myself that I don't mind being called a Kraut. Cuz I'm German by heritage. _* _shrug * So now I want beer and sausages. And a jelly donut.
> And I still don't like all the new crazy lingo - "cultural appropriation" and "virtue signaling", "implicit bias" etc. I guess I'm just old, so much of the talk these days doesn't make any sense.


You forgot "microaggression," a word I learned when my son accused me of making such a remark when I said, "Ozark engineering."

Of course, he seemed to totally miss the m*a*croaggression when he posted a blasphemous meme belittling followers of Jesus on his FB page.... 

Funny how that works.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Wonder who this offends:

(60) meat popsicle - YouTube


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

homesteadforty said:


> Wonder who this offends:
> 
> (60) meat popsicle - YouTube


Kind of nervous about opening this up....


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

homesteadforty said:


> Wonder who this offends:
> 
> (60) meat popsicle - YouTube


LOL!

Forgot about that. Hee hee hee...


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

Pony said:


> Kind of nervous about opening this up....


You made me snort pop out of my nose!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

homesteadforty said:


> You made me snort pop out of my nose!


Have to tell you, I love that you say "pop" and not "soda."


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

HDRider said:


> Latinx has its roots in the trans movement. It removes the gender from the race connotation
> 
> View attachment 112138
> 
> ...


Thanks for explaining that. I had thought that it was the same as AngusX, etc.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Pony said:


> Have to tell you, I love that you say "pop" and not "soda."


Every time I see or hear the term pop I remember the very first time I heard it. I was about 12 living in very small town Texas. Our school had all the elementary grades in one hall and jr high and high school in the adjoining hall. 
One day some actual yankees moved to the area from Michigan!! They were about 5 miles down the road so they were practically neighbors. Plus they had a girl my age AND a swimming pool!!! So I went over any chance I got. 
This was long about the time Nancy Reagan had her Just Say No to drugs program in full swing in public schools. I had no idea what drugs were but I knew I was supposed to say no!
Now for those of you that don't know, the correct term for soft drinks is a Coke in Texas. Doesn't matter the variety. You wanna Coke? Sure. What kind? I've got Dr Pepper, Coke and Sprite. 
So while I was over at the neighbors house the Mom offered me pop. I had no idea what pop was but remembering my recent Just Say No class I thought it must be drugs!!
I said no thank you. She persisted.... Are you sure? We have plenty. I am panicking at this point because it's summer in Texas and it was going to be a long walk home if I had to run for it. 
No ma'am I don't want any.
I've got Pepsi, Sprite and Orange. I brightened up! A coke? No, I don't have coke. Now I'm confused again. 
Then proceeded an exchange every bit as good as the Who's on first routine. 😂😂


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

homesteadforty said:


> Wonder who this offends:
> 
> (60) meat popsicle - YouTube


That's what I thought it was. I love that movie. Before I stopped eating at Taco Bell I used to have packs of fire sauce in every car. I never wanted to have to say "Corbin my man, I have no fire".


----------



## Digitalis (Aug 20, 2021)

TxMex said:


> ...
> Now for those of you that don't know, the correct term for soft drinks is a Coke in Texas. Doesn't matter the variety. You wanna Coke? Sure. What kind? I've got Dr Pepper, Coke and Sprite.
> ...


This. Same in Arkansas.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Digitalis said:


> This. Same in Arkansas.


I asked for a glass of iced tea in New Jersey and they sent me a glass of Asti Spumante.


----------



## Heartbroken (12 mo ago)

TxMex you made me smile - had the reverse sort of thing happen many years ago when a cousin from Alabama came up to visit. "Have you got any coke?" I'm staring at her wondering just what she's been getting into living in the land of heat and humidity....and yes, it was a hilarious few minutes until I finally understood she wanted some pop.


----------

